# Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?



## angelndes_sofa (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen,wie der Knoten eines Fadenstoppers geht ? Und welche  Art von Schnur ich benötigen würde ? Ich hab versucht mich durchs Netz zu googeln,aber leider nichts gefunden ;( Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar #6 




Grüße vom angelnden Sofa #h


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

hilft dir das?







 1.

Schnur doppelt nehmen. Schlaufe bilden und die Enden über die Hauptschnur legen.

 2.

Ein Ende fünfmal durch die Oeffnung legen und festziehen.

http://sfv-bremgarten.ch/knoten.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

jawoll danke.habs grad ausprobiert und geschafft.vielöööööön Dank #6


----------



## Fangnix (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Als Band nimmst du am besten einem Baumwollfaden, wie man die zum Häkeln benutzt. Damit wird der Knoten schön dick und du kannst dir die Perle sparen#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Aber aufpassen mit der Wolle, da wird das Ding flott so dick dass sich die schnur auf der rolle dahinter "versteckt" oder der Ottifant nicht mehr durch die ringe passt.
Mit feinem Garn kann ich sogar meine Feederrute (kleine Ringlein) als Matche mißbrauchen!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Danke für die Tips Leute.Ich habs mit geflochtener Schnur gemacht und das klappt wie geschmiert.Nun frag ich mich wieso ich immer fertige Fadenstopper gekauft hab D: Vielleicht weil ich zu faul war einen Post im Forum zu erstellen  Aber mit dem dicken Garn werd ichs auch mal probieren.Mal die Unterschiede feststellen und Mutters Nähkasten plündern  Vielen Dank an euch.Ihr wart mir ne große Hilfe.


Grüße vom angelnden Sofa


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Hi,

man kann die auch schon vorher auf ein Q-Tip (ohne Watte) binden und dann so mit ans Wasser nehmen. Lassen dich dann ganz leicht auf die Schnur fädeln.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Schmoeller (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Für Feeder- oder Matchruten würd ich allerdings weiter auf gekaufte bauen. Sonst wirds eng mit den Ringen. #q 

Oder man nimmt kein Häkel-, sondern Nähgarn. #6 

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## Pixelschreck (4. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Ich nehme gerne Gummifaden aus dem Nähkasten.


----------



## junior (4. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Ich kann Dir gewachachste Schnur empfehlen. Die schneidet nicht ein, hält sicher und läßt sich dennoch verschieben...
Viel Erfolg
Junior


----------



## Fritzchen (16. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Wenn du den Stopperknoten auf die Röhrchen von Ohrenstäbchen bindest hast du immer nen Vorat .


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Bezüglich Schnurstopper und MAtchrute:
Ich nutze da einfach stinknormale Monofiel, gibt schön kleine Stopper und mit der entsprechenden Perle funzt das super!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gunni77 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Hallo

Zahnseide!

Schön praktisch im Spender, sitzt fest, läßt sich ohne Beschädigung verschieben und die Enden fasern weich aus und bleiben nicht hängen.

Gruß


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Zahnseide klingt cool, aber ist die nicht zu fein in der Schnurstärke?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunni77 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

@Aali-Barba: Nein...und wenn du mal mehr brauchst nimm sie doppelt


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Danke für die vielen Tips ! Ich habe manche ausprobiert.Die Methode mit geflochtener Schnur hat sich am besten bewährt.Ich nehme eine 20er Schnur.Die Stopper lassen sich super klein zusammen ziehen und ich hab sie auch schon bei einer matchrute ausprobiert die ziemlich kleine ösen hat.flutscht super durch und auch keine perle bleibt drin hängen :m Habe mir ca 40 vorrätige stopper auf einen bleistift gewickelt.danke leute


----------



## Fotomanni (19. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir ca 40 vorrätige stopper auf einen bleistift gewickelt.danke leute


 
Also mit einem Plastikröhrchen ist mir das ja klar aber wie kriegst Du die vom Bleistift auf die Schnur?


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Würde mich auch interessieren |kopfkrat Aber ist bestimmt ´ne gute Übung gewesen :q 
Im Ernst ich nehme einfach Monoschnur, die habe ich immer dabei. Die sitzt perfekt, löst sich selten und ich kann sie jederzeit erneuern. Allerdings muß man den Knoten wenn dann sehr langsam verschieben sonst "verbrennt" die Hauptschnur und reißt dir irgendwann Ich mache den Stopperknoten immer ganz unten auf die Schur, schiebe ihn dann hoch und schneide den untersten Meter der Haup0tschnur weg um sicher zu ghen. Dann habe ich gleich neues Material für neue Stopper #h


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*



			
				Manni63 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit einem Plastikröhrchen ist mir das ja klar aber wie kriegst Du die vom Bleistift auf die Schnur?


 


Nunja,wie ich die vom Bleistift auf die Schnur bekomme ? Hmm ganz einfach.Einfach einen Stopper runter nehmen und dann an die Hauptschnur montieren  Wenn ich einen bloßen Stopper in die Hand nehme geht er nicht kaputt nzw vertüddelt sich,so dass er unbrauchbar wird.Kann die Stopper komplett runternehmen und auf die Schnur stecken  geht wunderbar dank geflochtener schnur.Ein kleines Plastikröhrchen ist da überflüssig.Außerdem bekomme ich auf einen Bleistift viel mehr Stopper drauf :m


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2005)

*AW: Fadenstopper selber machen ? Wie ?*

Wenn ich mal einen brauchen sollte, dann mache ich das eben schnéll vor Ort, geht für mich immer noch am schnellsten


----------

